# R5 rattling sound when removing lens



## Memdroid (Dec 15, 2021)

A google search did not answer my question and the manuals did not mention this either as far as I could search for it. So that is why I am posting this here.
When I detach (any) RF lens from my turned off R5, there is a rattling sound happening all the time. It is like the sensor cleaning is activated but it sounds louder and vibrates more intense. But when the sensor cleaning is engaged while the lens is attached, there is almost no sound at all.
Some troubleshooting steps I performed:
-Turned off sensor cleaning, the rattling does not happen when lens is removed
-Turned on sensor cleaning, the rattling is back.
-Turned off shutter at shutdown and removed the lens. I could still here the rattling sound a little muted BUT I did not see the sensor move.

I don't really recall if this happened before of if it is normal behavior, since I rarely change lenses in silent environments. 
Can someone please clarify?


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2021)

Do you wait a few seconds after turning off the camera before removing the lens? My R5 and 6 don't make a noise but I always wait until I hear them turn off.


----------



## Memdroid (Dec 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Do you wait a few seconds after turning off the camera before removing the lens? My R5 and 6 don't make a noise but I always wait until I hear them turn off.


Hi, thanks for the reply. I always remove the lens after I feel shutter curtain comes down.


----------



## docsmith (Dec 15, 2021)

I would be contacting Canon and hopefully you are within your warranty period. I still shoot EF lenses only, so that is a difference between my experience and yours. But, once the camera is off and shutter is down, I have never noticed an additional vibration, rattle, or sound.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 15, 2021)

Definitely a case for Canon, as docsmith suggests. (In my opinion.) It doesn't sound as if you are doing anything wrong when removing a lens.

Personally, I manually run sensor-cleaning after changing a lens. In Auto Clean mode, it seemed like sensor-cleaning was engaging every time the camera timed out, and no setting I tried which kept sensor-cleaning automatic changed that behavior. I could see the little sensor-cleaning message come up just as the camera was auto-powering-off. That meant it was happening very often while I just walked around taking a few shots here and there.

I wonder if this might have something to do with unusual battery drain sometimes reported here and elsewhere.


----------



## kaihp (Dec 15, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> Definitely a case for Canon, as docsmith suggests. (In my opinion.) It doesn't sound as if you are doing anything wrong when removing a lens.
> 
> Personally, I manually run sensor-cleaning after changing a lens. In Auto Clean mode, it seemed like sensor-cleaning was engaging every time the camera timed out, and no setting I tried which kept sensor-cleaning automatic changed that behavior. I could see the little sensor-cleaning message come up just as the camera was auto-powering-off. That meant it was happening very often while I just walked around taking a few shots here and there.


Going off topic, but isn't this the same as on the DSLRs? My 5D3 and 1DX came be set to do an ultrasonic clean of the sensor on power-down (automatic and manual)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 15, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Going off topic, but isn't this the same as on the DSLRs? My 5D3 and 1DX came be set to do an ultrasonic clean of the sensor on power-down (automatic and manual)


Yes, but I hope most people wait for that to finish before removing the lens. I know I do. The cleaning is shown on the rear display, then the display shuts off when it's complete, and at that point it's safe to remove the lens.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 15, 2021)

kaihp said:


> Going off topic, but isn't this the same as on the DSLRs? My 5D3 and 1DX came be set to do an ultrasonic clean of the sensor on power-down (automatic and manual)


If you say it was happening, I can't disagree, but when I owned the 5DIII and 5DIV I thought it was doing a clean only when I physically moved the switch to OFF, not just going to "sleep." I did not know that it was happening every time the camera timed out, which is exactly what happens with my R5/R6. And I usually have ECO mode on.


----------



## AlanF (Dec 15, 2021)

YuengLinger said:


> If you say it was happening, I can't disagree, but when I owned the 5DIII and 5DIV I thought it was doing a clean only when I physically moved the switch to OFF, not just going to "sleep." I did not know that it was happening every time the camera timed out, which is exactly what happens with my R5/R6. And I usually have ECO mode on.


I haven't noticed the R5 going through a clean on a sleep.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 15, 2021)

AlanF said:


> I haven't noticed the R5 going through a clean on a sleep.


Thank you, Alan. I just tried with my R5. I didn't hear cleaning sounds, but when it sleeps in Eco Mode, which is very quickly, in the bottom-right corner a little symbol flashes, and the symbol is a smaller version of the cleaning symbol that shows in the middle of the screen when running a cycle. If I'm not hearing anything along with the little symbol in the corner, I guess it is informing me that auto-cleaning is on, and a cleaning cycle will be performed at power off? 

I'll try going back to having a cleaning cycle happen when I manually power off. That seems to be one of the three options.

I think I misinterpreted that little symbol. But I never saw that symbol, or heard the cleaning cycle, on the 5DIV or III unless I switched off the camera or ran a cycle manually. 

However, I've had kids running around the house for nearly eight years now. The fog settled in and hasn't lifted yet.


----------



## PCM-madison (Dec 17, 2021)

I partially reproduced what you describe with my R5. My R5 had not been powered on for a few days. I removed the lens before I turned on my R5 and got noise and vibration similar to what you describe. After reattaching the lens, powering the camera on and off (with sensor cleaning on power down) and then removing the lens, I got no noise or vibration from the R5. I reattached and removed the lens again, and I still did not get the noise or vibration.


----------



## Memdroid (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks PCM-madison.
That sounds like my problem as well.
Did some more troubleshooting by replacing it with 3 batteries and also reverting back to factory settings. It happens all the time.
I can sometimes "fool" it by re-instering a lens 3-4 times in row. And it will hold that for a couple of hours. But the next day it will be back. 
I made a video of it too and send it to Canon. Awaiting their reply now,


----------



## neibaf (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi Memdroid,
Running into the exact same situation with my R5 recently. What did Canon answer / did you find the origin of and the solution to the problem ?
Best


----------



## Frodo (Dec 30, 2022)

My R5 and R emit what I would describe as a purring sound whenever the lens is removed. I would not describe it as a rattle. I have set my cameras to retract lens on power off so I always wait for this and for the shutter to close before removing the lens. Doesn't bother me, but I wonder what it is.


----------



## Sporgon (Dec 31, 2022)

Could this noise be the ultrasonic cleaning ? My RP does this when removing the lens.


----------

